# Car removed from my account while at service center.



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Anyone have this happen? Tried to check via app what was up with it and got an error message saying it was removed from my account. Now I can only see my solar.

Tesla web site does an infinite redirect when trying to login. After hitting refresh a few times I get a screen with a performance wheel and the word: “Error” in the middle 

Maybe the plastic smell was worse than I thought... would be great if the service people returned my calls. Guess I’ll call early tomorrow morning.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Did it look like this? If so that's conpletely normal


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

TheHairyOne said:


> Anyone have this happen? Tried to check via app what was up with it and got an error message saying it was removed from my account. Now I can only see my solar.
> 
> Tesla web site does an infinite redirect when trying to login. After hitting refresh a few times I get a screen with a performance wheel and the word: "Error" in the middle
> 
> Maybe the plastic smell was worse than I thought... would be great if the service people returned my calls. Guess I'll call early tomorrow morning.


This is for the safety of those working on your vehicle. Can't have you remotely operating your car while they are in it!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

End of year push, they sold it to someone else.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Welcome to Less Works software development process:
Hey Bob (product owner), it’s going to take 3 sprints and 6 stories in order to complete the requirements to make a smooth experience for the user during maintenance. - Scrum Master.

Yea let’s just take owner ship away from the vehicle owner so that we can work on Romance mode as a higher priority. - PO

Why? It will confuse the hell out of people. -SM

Elon promised more fun stuff on Twitter last night, to increase sales. People that already own cars will fall in line. - PO

What’s this Emissions Test mode story? - SM

I’ll explain it over lunch, let’s go get some Avocado Toast. - PO


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

So that explains why they didn’t call me back with status for two days, they hadn’t started yet. 

No nice in-service screen for me. They need to add a “lowered expectations” clip from MadTv to the Easter eggs page.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

TheHairyOne said:


> Anyone have this happen? Tried to check via app what was up with it and got an error message saying it was removed from my account. Now I can only see my solar.
> 
> Tesla web site does an infinite redirect when trying to login. After hitting refresh a few times I get a screen with a performance wheel and the word: "Error" in the middle
> 
> Maybe the plastic smell was worse than I thought... would be great if the service people returned my calls. Guess I'll call early tomorrow morning.


it is SOP for the service center to shut your access to your car when it is being serviced, too many people where honking their horns or engaging other things while the car was being worked on so for the workers safety they disable your access to the car. [/conspiracy theories off]


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

[conspiracy theories on] one week and counting without my car... got SC tech to send me a picture of the registration for "rebate purposes" as a "sign of life." The reflection in the mirror looked a lot like China vs. Pomona California. Going to install GPS tracker next time 😂 If I ever do get the car back....


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

TheHairyOne said:


> If I ever do get the car back....


 Oh my - you want your car back?

How quaint. <grin>


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Got car back today, still not re-added to account. Dirty, thry didn't use seat lr floor covers. Fliped driver mat over and dirtied the bottom which is harder to vacuum than the top. Stained the driver seat and only had 30% charge on battery left me at 11% by the time I got home.

Good news my alignment and steering wheel are straight now and shes plugged in


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Update: Ticket opened with IT department to fix my hosed account through chat support. 

Driving with valet key sucks.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Okay car finally added to app today, but lost my solar/powerwall2x2 and loot box 😂


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Finally got solar and car in app, loot box still missing :|

Somehow Innownhave two user names for my account now and they both have same stuff. Asked for loot box to return and one user to be deleted


----------

